# Special V-Plow for Skid Steer



## Snow Lover (Sep 17, 2009)

Who makes a V-Plow for a skid steer the will fit down a 60" sidewalk while angled and expand as wide as possible when straight. My dream would be a Blizzard type plow that would fit on the 5' sidewalk at full angle and extent to 7' straight. Is this just a pipe dream?


----------



## tmf lawn care (Oct 6, 2009)

yes it is i use a small atv plow now it good


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Snow Lover;1014576 said:


> Who makes a V-Plow for a skid steer the will fit down a 60" sidewalk while angled and expand as wide as possible when straight. My dream would be a Blizzard type plow that would fit on the 5' sidewalk at full angle and extent to 7' straight. Is this just a pipe dream?


We have a V-plow from Bobcat that fits the bill except it is 6' wide when straight. Fits down a 60" walk when in V or when straight turned one way or the other. We have a poly edge on it.


----------



## Snow Lover (Sep 17, 2009)

I originally posted that I was looking for V-Plow but a straight plow with Blizzard style extensions seems be the answer IMO. A plow that was 5' when angled with the extensions sucked in, and up to 7'-8' when straight/extended.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Use the factory BOBCAT V blade and add wings when you need to be larger. You will need to rig up something that you can carry the wings with you also.


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

Pro-Tech makes them. http://www.youtube.com/user/ProTechMFg#p/u/16/bOUPjyA94Gw


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

What we did with our v plow for a odd size side walk was made steel cutting edges the width of the sidewalk when it was in the v and bolted them on. Worked good as long as you use it for just sidewalks.


----------

